# Why no Alvey's



## JAA

Hello all, I happened upon your site as I am interested in the Alvey reels and there rods, I had thought they were king as far as distance casting? Guess not as I don't see anything here about them. I was looking to pick one up for steelhead fishing in michigan from the beach, casting 2oz, light leader with spawn. Any help here ?? Thanks! Jay


----------



## surf rat

*Alvey*

What the heck is an Alvey?


----------



## JAM

Alveys are Ausie reels and they are by no means king of distance. They rotate around like a spinning reel to cast then after the cast they rotate around like a baitcaster. They are a 1 to 1 retrieve I would hate to get a fish on a 1 to 1 it would be like hand lining a fish in IMHO.... JAM


----------



## JAA

Well I called 3 shops today, all told me you can't beat the Alvey for performance and price and distance. I went to Cabela's in Dundee Mi, and picked up the 500BCXL $43.99 and one of Alvey's lighter rods for 2-3oz's $42.99 . One thing I really liked was the, drag smooth as silk thu-out the range and is the lever type. The spool is 5'' and one turn pulls in 13'' of line on the empty spool should get a bit better when I get my backing on there and fill it to the rim. I am going to use PowerPro in 20lb test over the backing. I just soak spawn so I will not be casting this all the time, Like jerk baits. Cabela's has a full line of Alvey, you can hit there site for reels and rods, just enter Alvey in search. Jay


----------



## rattler

*i've gotta question*

why are you using 2ozs with spawn..i lived in MI for ten years and never used more than 1/2oz...i fished the ausable river in oscoda and the thunderbay river in alpena...if you fish a rockey stretch, you are gonna do nothing but get hung up...1/4-1/2oz pencil weight should be enough..jmho...i also used an 11ft noodle rod and an ultra lite spinner...4-6lb test.


----------



## surf rat

*alvey*

I dought very seriously if anyone at any of those three shops you called knows very much about distance casting. You can get people to tell you about anything you want to hear. I don't think the Alvey is built for the kind of fishing we do down here.It may be O.K. for soaking sacks whatever that is though. I would be affraid a big cobia would grab my bait while I was transforming it from casting King to fish fighting King and cut all my fingers off as it was spinning around and around. What will them Ausie's think of next. Shock leader perhaps....


----------



## JAA

hello rattler, were fishing the surf over on the west side, lake michigan, with free sliding pyramid sinker, barrel swivel, light leader, small treble with quarter size floating spawn sack. Any stream or creek mouth entering into the lake will produce steel or browns  as there staging, we do well. Yes we also use to fish oscoda a lot but they have some Big problems over there now  fishing is Not what it was 5 years ago! bad zebra mussel problem along with 2-3 bad winters there just aren't any alewives or bait fish anymore!!!! Salmon & Steelhead are starving. Most fish you do catch are skinny as you arm  It's a Dam shame. I sure miss those great breakfasts at charbneaus now that were not going there any more. Last I heard Buyan Town was up for sale they juat can't make it any more very few charter boats even running. I can already see the condos going in there. keep a tight line! Jay


----------



## Black Beard

Hi guys - we tried the Alveys for tournament backcasting here in the UK back in the 80's. They have to be the WORST reel ever invented by man! No offence to our Antipidian colleagues, but they realy are the pits.
They twist the line like there is no tomorrow, to cast you have to hold the line with your thumb and you have to guide the line back on with the reel UNDER the rod. 
If they were one percent as good as these three 'dealers' say they are why does virtually no one outside Australia use them? 
Been there done that threw it away - BB


----------



## rattler

*hey jay*

i lived 2 blocks from the ausable and about 6-7 blocks from the mouth...bunyan town up for sale  ...sorry to hear that...they were alot of help to me when i first got there(more than wellmans, and cheaper too)...never fished much bait in the big lake...mostly through cleos and wobbleres...used to get a lot of walleye on countdowns off the wall at the mouth...little snow and little rain really lowered the level in the river, you could wade accross in places...condos, they love the almighty dollar up there...hate to see it...it was a great place to raise kids..oh well, good luck...i think you'll like this site lots of good info


----------



## Connman

JAA have you looked at any European style carp rods , something rates at 2-3lb test curve and a baitrunner style spinning reel . Have a look in Cabela's at their Predator rods series .This kind of setup should be able to put a bait out over 100 yards .


----------



## Sandgroper

*Alveys*

Hi guys...

Just been reading some of the perhaps misinformed comments on the Australian designed/built 'ALVEY' surf reels.

I noted with interest the comment made by Blackbeard that these reels 'are the pits' and 'must be the worst reels ever made', or along those lines. He also commented on the fact that he/they tried them in the UK in the '80's for distance casting. 

Perhaps a little education first might have been appropriate. Did they use the large diameter reels or did they use the reels designed for distance casting?

The smaller diameter reels (ie: 3 to 4 inch diameter) cast distance exceptionally well. Yes they do twist the line, but, like everything they are not perfect.

The larger diameter reels, and especially the deep spool variation are keenly sought by fishermen here. They are, after all, the only true winch when it comes to lifting fish up 300 ft cliffs as is the case at specialty spots like 'Steep Point' in Western Australia. Likewise, for a casting reel, how many can you say will hold over 1,000 metres of 8-10 kg line when ballooning for Spanish Mackerel/Cobia in the 20 to 40 Kg range at the same location.

How many of you can drop that fishing reel you are using in the surf when you stumble, fill it up with sand/grit/salt/etc, then merely dunk back into clear water and keep fishing without hindrance to the interior workings of your equipment? Thats what the ALVEY is made for. Durability and guts.

Horses for courses gentlemen.

Now, if we want to get a couple of grains of fine sand into the interior workings of that Ab/shim/Dia/enn, lets see how long it is going to last before a complete re-build...  

Personally, I fish with the SealineX ?? SHV series, BUT that is my choice, and I don't knock what I don't know enough about. For those in the know, the ALVEY will cast anything from 1/8 oz to 18 oz and everything in between. Can't say the same about most other 'conventional' reels.

Now the worm is on the hook.....  Let the correspondence begin.

Sandgroper


----------



## jcreamer

*IT IS A CHALLENGE*   I have owned an alvey 600 series and rod for the reel for a couple years. I took it with me when I went fishing. Personally I had one heck of a time getting used to it. I used it fishing Lake Michigan (power plant at Waukegan, Illinois) and went back to using a spinning reel. I likek it just for the challenge. One thing the line came off so fast that it cut the heck out my finger. The line comes off a lot faster than I thought.


----------



## Cdog

*Just to clarify....*



> Personally, I fish with the SealineX ?? SHV series, BUT that is my choice, and I don't knock what I don't know enough about. For those in the know, the ALVEY will cast anything from 1/8 oz to 18 oz and everything in between. Can't say the same about most other 'conventional' reels.


You are saying that *one* reel will cast everything from 1/8oz to 18oz?


----------



## Black Beard

*Why no Alvey's indeed!*

Hi Sandgroper – thought that might bring some Aussies out of the woodwork! 

It is fair to say that surf fishing in most of Europe is poor compared to many other countries such as the US and Australia. In the UK poor is an understatement which is why I will soon be in Florida for my twice annual fix! As such we have taken fishing equipment to new heights of performance and complexity. We had to to catch anything! 

I have watched many, many films about fishing around the globe and consider I have a little knowledge about Australia fishing. Okay, now don’t get your knickers in a twist here but…… The general standard of tackle used by your anglers is archaic compared to the UK and much of Europe. Rigs, rods, reels and the myriad of bits and pieces we use are so much more advanced. Again, they have to be to catch the limited amount and variety of fish available to us.

I have seen many samples of rods and reels made for your market and they really are chalk and cheese. So, while Alvey reels may work in your environment, with few exceptions they simply do not get close to tackling what we call surf casting.

I made my mark in life by throwing lead competitively, holding the world surfcasting distance record for 14 years and wining the world championship three times. I work for a large US tackle company developing their European range and have done for six years. I was also technical editor of an angling magazine for a number of years. So yes, I think I am a little educated on the tackle front. 

For your information, as a reviewer I rarely make comment on a tackle item until I have tested it personally. I also reserved similar criticism for a variant reel called the Grizzly. This is/was a South African reel of similar design. The SA Casters who came to the UK with their Grizzlies to cast in the early 1990’s were completely shell shocked when they first witnessed what we were doing with multipliers. On there next trip they used multipliers almost to a man.

Some years ago an agent I knew well asked me what I thought about the possibility of distributing Alvey products in the UK. I advised him against it but he went ahead anyway. Within a year he gave up the agency having sold less that 10 percent of his stock. There is currently no Alvey agent in the UK that I am aware of.

Horses for courses indeed

BlackBeard – aka - Neil Mackellow


----------



## Leigh

Hi all and BB ,put an alvey in the right hands and it will out fish all other reels in this end of the world ,try casting a red crab on 60 lbs line verv little lead if any in to a wash on the nsw coast with any other set up, and keep your rod up and stop the fish getting any line of you and you might be lucky to get a blue groper in the 10 to 20 kgs size,but you will not stop them with any reel with a drag ,if you buy an alvey dont get one with a drag ,use the palm of your hand to slow the spool if you must [if your not man enougth to hold on to 60lbs stright mono and give it to the fish] line twist is the no trouble you will have as much twist if not more with most penn spinning reels ,i dont have any line twist with my alveys ,there are a few small things to do as you wind in, you dont even now that your doing it once you have been shown ,regards Leigh


----------



## Sandgroper

*Alvey Reels*

As previously quoted gentlemen... that little bit of bait dangled on the forum sure got a bight.  

Now that I am aware of who 'Blackbeard' really is I can understand where he is coming from. If I have insulted you Neil in any way, please accept my apologies. That was not the intent, just part of the bait to stimulate some discussion. Your record as a caster need not be explained (especially to me as I am only too aware of your achievements in the past).

You say "I have watched many, many films about fishing around the globe and consider I have a little knowledge about Australia fishing."

Please understand that what is seen on film is NOT always what actually happens, as I am sure you are only too aware. Basically, if you haven't been there, done it, or at least seen it done yourself, a little more than a grain of salt is needed. 

I agree that the UK is leading the world in the technology side of fishing due to the reasons you have given. Too many people and not enough fish.

In various locations here it is the opposite, which is what we like. 

Perhaps the person you mentioned when you said: "Some years ago an agent I knew well asked me what I thought about the possibility of distributing Alvey products in the UK. I advised him against it but he went ahead anyway." would have been better advised in the selection of ALVEY items suitable to conditions in UK. I currently only have one ALVEY. The Model No 425B. This I use for my salt water Fly Fishing whereas my Hardy Princess I reserve for freshwater.

In all honesty I could not find a better reel suited for that specific job.

As for your 'twice annual fix' for surf fishing, how about giving me a buzz sometime and arranging to come down to Western Australia. I am sure that I and a couple of keen fishermates will provide you with fishing the like that you have never seen before.  

Sandgroper


----------



## Sandgroper

*Alvey*

Sorry Cdog;
Forgot to mention you.

YES. The Alvey series will handle anything you want to put on it. 

They are NOT as sophisticated as some reels currently in use, but they work very well, and keep on working and working and working and working and...........

Sandgroper


----------



## Sandcrab

*Why start out twisting your line?*



Sandgroper said:


> ...Yes they do twist the line, but, like everything they are not perfect.


Sandcrab


----------



## Black Beard

Hi Sandgroper

I have thicker skin than you give me credit for! Open discussion and personal views are what we exchange here on the forums, long may it continue. My original post was aimed at getting some input from the other side of the planet, it worked!

I would be the first to admit that horses are indeed for courses. But having fished for many years in the USA I really did not feel the Alvey type of reel was suitable for mainstream surf fishing on the East Coast and just had to say so. Even today after leaving the magazine world three years ago people are still spending a weeks wages based on what I say. I try very, very hard to live up to that.

I have always wanted to visit and fish in Australia. A few years ago a guy from Perth WA faxed me saying he was coming to the UK for a month and could he come down for some casting tuition. He came twice and we had a great time with a great information exchange of the fishing story type. I will be in touch if I ever get the chance to swing by.

Take care - Neil


----------



## Cdog

> YES. The Alvey series will handle anything you want to put on it.



Thanks for the clarification Sandgroper, I misunderstood and thought you were saying that one reel could throw from 1/8oz to 18oz.


----------



## 90gram

*Alveys hold world records*

Alright, this is 90 gram here - Scott Selby to my mother, bla bla bla.

Neil et al - I know you know a fair bit about overheads - more than just about anyone in fact, but .... your lack of understanding of alveys is very refreshing indeed. 

You know I cast 205 metres with an alvey and level line - and what is much better, 184 metres with 112 grams of sinker and a piece of wood called an artificial bait - pretty sure they are just about world records.

Rather than compare ---- sizes - at the moment you allegory for a member is much bigger, and I really respect you for your distances, help and knowledge - my best is only 254 yards, yours is more than that in metres, lets try and clarify things.

WHAT IS ADVANCED? Is this not a term used to suggest the perfect match of equipment, design and purpose? The most ADVANCED things are those which perfectly fit the need for their environment.

Alveys are not for your kind of surfcasting, although with your monofilament and leader method I can throw them over 200 metres pretty easily.

They are a reel designed for specific purposes - rough ground in close, and beach conditions where the oportunity for maintenance is minimum - and for this they are in perfect harmony, a synergistic realisation of purpose and design.

Drop an alvey in the surf, or have it dragged into the surf by a jew or shark, NO WORRIES - just wash it with tap water when you get home.

Hook a fish so aggressive you usually lose it if you give it an inch - and the direct 1 to 1 system allows you to pull the fish with far greater success than any overhead.

Neil et al, if you want to rubbish the alvey for your situations, that's cool - I wouldn't use a lot of equipment for various fishing situations I do - but realise that things are different over here, and if you tried to pull a groper with one of your overheads (yes, I know how to throw them, 254 yards remember, and I've fished with them for 20 years), no offence, but after your 5th bust up, you'd be laughed off the rocks.

Advanced equipment is equipment that works beautifully for a designed purpose.

Oh, and for the guy who questioned 1/8th of an ounce to 18 ounces - yes, they do - I've fished into the wind with an unweighted prawn and 20lb line, and thrown the necessary 30 metres - try that with your reels? and yes, I've thrown 8 ounces - just put tape round your thumb.

Scott...


----------



## surf rat

*For sale*

Since you don't seem to like them Do any of you guys have any 7500 Abu's you want to sell? Non-levelwind Big games or C3Ct's.


----------



## 90gram

*confused*

Why sarcastically say "since you don't seem to like them"?

Abu's are fine - a lot of Australians use them, and in fact I own three.

But if you try and pull a groper out from under a rock, then that is a lot of retying for no fish.

You guys just don't know about humility do you? 

Don't be sarcastic anymore - it just makes you sound ignorant.


----------



## surf rat

*7500c3ct*

I'm smart enough to buy any that you want to get rid of!!!!! I am ignorant about how you guys fish but I think you could learn a thing or two fishing the Outer banks of North Carolina.For the most part it takes a fairly long cast with 8 oz of weight and a reel with at least 250 to 300 yards of line. We usually use 20 lb main line and a 50 lb shock. I have been to Australia a couple of times as a Navy Medic but never fished there. I know that you are a friendly bunch and you take your fishing seriously. I have no dought that you would school me there. Believe me when I say I would love every bit of it. I can be a bit of a smart a## but I is what I is. I will watch what I say. You guys are about the only friends we have left. I do respect you guys as fisherman as well as a Nation. I think we could learn a thing or two from you guys as well.Respectfully Surf Rat.


----------



## kinnakeettom

Living here on Hatteras, have experimented with various reels over the years, including the alvey which I like. Hipe, and the internet sells a lot of reels. The 7500ct is a good reel, if the drag is changed, to smoothies or use the original until they become sticky and change them. The slosh series are a good reel for the price, as well as the penn 525.
Have gone back to one of the originals from the 70's and 80's the penn 970 and 980 series. With a few mods. and reasonable line size and levels, they are like a rock. And a 450' cast is not out of the picture. If you fish smart and away from crowds of people and lights, the fish are going to be at your feet anyway, so no need for the tournament casts here.
I use what I am comfortable fishing with, and is not so complicated to use and catch fish with them. 14lb sufix is the largest line size that I use. Tie good knots, so that eliminates the need for using line the size of a small rope.
A 53"x31 was caught last week, and working on more after the CHAC tournament.
Again use what you are comfortable with and do not fall into the trap of the so-called spin doctor experts.


----------



## HighCap56

So, why the need for a pissing match over a reel?

Almost like the elections.

I'd like to try an Alvey sometime. As inexperienced as I am it could be an interesting comparison.  

How prone are Alveys to wind knots and birds nests?

Goodday to the Aussies and Cheerio to the Brits!

See you others later!


----------



## surf rat

*penn 975*

I agree K Tom. That is one sweet reel. Most of the time a 975 is what I fish with in the Surf. Out of the box it cast as well as a 7500. the drag is top notch and it is geared perfect for fighting large fish way out as well as cranking in heavy weights over and over. So far as any readily available reel for Drum and cobia fishing it gets my vote as # 1. I see that you are useing the old maged ones. They are hard to come by I hear. The people I know that have them love them. 














i


----------



## Cdog

> Oh, and for the guy who questioned 1/8th of an ounce to 18 ounces - yes, they do - I've fished into the wind with an unweighted prawn and 20lb line, and thrown the necessary 30 metres - try that with your reels? and yes, I've thrown 8 ounces - just put tape round your thumb.


90gram, thank you. All I was trying to do is get an answer as to whether it would or not. I know I couldn't throw an 1/8oz with my slosh 30.


----------



## Sandcrab

Cdog said:


> ... I know I couldn't throw an 1/8oz with my slosh 30.


CDog,

Just put a 6 oz "teaser" sinker on it!


----------



## 90gram

*playing both sides*

Just to play both sides - I should say that I only fish alveys for a very specific couple of purposes - if I don't have to, I'll fish with overheads, or 'multipliers' as you guys say.

I love my abu reels - I've got a 5600, a 6500 and a 7000, I find them easy to pull apart and with a drag that's never lost me a fish - I guess my real attraction to overhead reels is the sound, the reel screaming, the visual aspect of the line flowing off, and the satisfaction of days when I'm chucking a big weight and bait straight into a strong headwind without a hint of backlash - God would fish with an overhead!

Scott...


----------



## Poser Luppi

*Thanks I enjoyed the blast of the past*

I have always liked long casting, since I first saw it off Avon pier in 1968. Sometime around 1980 I build a 16 fter., A three piece rod from Lamiglass. I built the rod just for and Alvey. I had the most fun with it. It almost fliped me over. That great long soft rod would get going and not stop. I never did fish much with it just wanted to see if it was the secret wepond to long casting. That was in the days of the penn 980's. I liked the reel, I bought a few of them, 5" and 6" if I recal correctly. I had no complaint with them, they are cool reels. I am a little confused with the post about lifting heavy fish with the reel though. When I want to lift a fish I use a very, very heavy rod. Half inch tip top. I just take up the slack with the reel what ever it is. And by the way Neil It was I who invented the wheel!!! JUST kIDDING!!!!


----------



## longcaster

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Leigh",

At this time, I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## creek

Have gone back to one of the originals from the 70's and 80's the penn 970 and 980 series. With a few mods. and reasonable line size and levels, they are like a rock. And a 450' cast is not out of the picture.

K-Tom what mods have you done. I have been fishing a 980 mag since the 80's and love it. Still my go to reel, I added a 525 mag on a 10' Tica last year. BUt still like my 980.


----------



## JAM

IMHO 1. Black Beard is da man.
2. 1 to 1 retrieve might as well hand line.


World record 821 7 inches no alvey did that... 

Fish buxton daily and the alvey don't and won't cut it. I personaly don't drop my reels in da sand but do wade with them and I have no worries with my 525 mag..... JAM


----------



## 90gram

*da*

Jam, I used to spread you on bread when I was a kid.

You really don't understand 1 to 1 for fishing do you?

There are many spots in Australia where you only have to cast 15 metres for fish of 20kg plus - and if you give them an inch you don't catch them.

I'd love to see you try and pull a groper with your 525 - expensive for you, amusing for me.


----------



## JAM

Does fine with 50 # Drum... Well some one said its was the king of distance I can spit 15 meters .. JAM


----------



## Sandgroper

*JAMmed up again....*

JAM;

Please read the original post for this topic AGAIN.....

JAA said: "I had thought they were king as far as distance casting? "

No one has said that the Alvey is "THE KING OF DISTANCE CASTING" at all.

Even JAA has used the past tense in his statement. "HAD THOUGHT" implies that he no longer thinks this way. 

For love of #@^*%, I can NOT find anywhere on this forum, any one saying that the Alvey is the king of distance casters.

If you can locate where it is, please feel free to post a 'link' so I can peruse what was said.

Hey BB. If you have time, I would be most interested in your opinion on the Century TT-R rod blank and any guide/ring/runner formulae you might suggest for distance competition.

A little aside for a moment. While the world listened to the vote count recently for the President of US, their representative in Perth was interviewed on National Radio. A comment that she made impressed me very much. It was in relation to Australia as a nation. Her words were something like: "Australia always seems to punch much heavier than their fighting weight, population wise." Something I liked..


----------



## Black Beard

Sandgroper - what the hell is you name, in the UK a grouper is a fish and a groper is someone who mauls women and young children!
As most people will tell you, I do not comment on century rods - Neil


----------



## kinnakeettom

1st my reason for returning to the 970 and 980's, was the rather slow retrieve 4;25-1, much easier to land a big fish on than a 6-1. If you look at the people that are using them are seasoned fishermen that have been around the block and know what they are doing.
Mods. were a machinist friend turned a 5-1 pinion and main drive gear, replacing the 4;25-1. HT100's in the drag stack, ceramic bearings in the bearing caps, lubricated with 120wt gear oil.
400-450' casts are the norm with 8oz. Line level is kept to 1/8th below the top of the spool, and I use only sufix tri. 14lb. It works for me and I buy parts from anyone who has them.
tom


----------



## Sandgroper

*Sandgroper*

BB:

In Australia we colloquilly give nicknames to people from each State. eg: South Australians are called 'Croweaters', Queenslanders are called 'Banana Benders' and West Australians are called 'Sandgropers'. These are merely 'terms of endearment' you might say.

Don't ask me how the other States got called what they did. I simply don't know. I do have an idea why we in the west are called Sandgropers.

The term Sandgroper reflects the amount of sand that is omnipresent everywhere you go in this mighty state. Our beaches literally have thousands of miles of sandy shoreline. Come look see. I will be only too happy to be a personal guide. And yes, GROPE is what you do sometimes when trying to get back of some of these beaches. Groping your way up sand hills that seem to last forever. Dam pain in the butt when it is like loose snow and it takes fifteen steps to travel five. Then you wish that you hadn't decided to fish there.

As to the terms 'groper' v 'grouper', I concur with your post. Some of us that have been around a little longer than others still understand the English language, whereas, some later versions tend to use the 'bastardised' version. They even started teaching the kids in school here to spell phonetically. You should see some of the correspondence that comes from reputable businesses. I cood never speek lik that....


----------



## JAM

Sandmolester my bad I forgot what the title of this page is OOOOOOOHHH thats right DISTANCE CASTING....525 mag there is no other... JAM


----------



## australian fishe

*keep an open mind*

this has been cut and pasted
The most confusing thing about the alvey reel is
line retreaval speed 
the 1:1 1to1 ratio compared to 
conventional multiplier reels of 4:1 ratio

Which on my 6.5” 1:1 alvey reel is …….. 20” per turn of handle
my 7000c has a 4:1 ratio and is ……………26” per turn

if you want 26” wind faster ...or get a 2:1 ratio 7” alvey and get……40”per turn

this also works the other way …someone will know the maths better than me

whereas the cranking power of a 1:1 reel compared to a 4:1 reel
given the same line retrieval length 

the 1:1 ratio has 4 times the cranking power…you can lift 4 times the weight with the same pressure
you can see how we can fish the edge of a cliff and wined up a 20lb fish 
or stopping a big shark

no stripped gears either

they are just a bulletproof work horse
check out this site
stress again..i use alveys for certain applications
some times my 7000 is better some times my 6500
sometimes a spinning reel is best
or my abu spincast..their good
some times i use a hand line..others a net
it's just another option 
ps..if you do try them put protection on your thumb while you are learning...mono leaves a nasty cut
this site has real time video on how to cast an alvey
http://www.fishqueensland.com/alvey/10.htm
and the reels
http://www.fishqueensland.com/alvey/4.htm


----------



## rattler

if i get this right ...it casts like an open face spinning reel and retrieves like a conventional?...i can see the advantage of a "winch" type retrieve, but is the distance while casting there?...what about weight?...are they heavy?


----------



## australian fishe

everyone, even your wife  can cast a fishing rig
150-200yds 
our juniors are casting a fishing rig 100yds with no shock leeders 
you use a game fishing type belt and mount the reel 6-8" from the butt .

so the weight is close to the body which feels about the same as a 7000 a yard up the rod and out infront of you

yes they are a heavy reel,
my 6.5" f/glass reel is roughly 2lb
but not too heavy, because you can buy lightweight ones, graphite and holes like a fly reel and ...........
i haven't felt the need to buy one...

i still wouldn't like to hand fish one without a belt all day


----------



## BubbaBlue

Greetings. I've found this thread quite interesting. I've never used an Alvey, but they look like they have their place.

Question. While on the Alvey page posted by AF, I noticed an interesting leader/hook setup.

Multihook leader 

How do you use such? Does the bait go on the end hook, or are you using long bait like an eel with multiple hook penetrations?


thx...

.


----------



## australian fishe

long bait -muliple hook penitration
it is a nice rig
a fillet or fish or such
and with the sliding sinker the fish doesn't feel the weight of the sinker
use the least amount of lead that you can
to get out where the fish are

the same rod , reel and line
will cast an un-weighted bait prawn 20-40 yds
to a 4oz plus.....................150-200 plus
similar in this way to a spinning reel


----------



## Furball

*Australian Beaches*

I was fortunate to spend a month in Australia this summer. During that time, I was able to see a few of the beaches there (Culburra Beach, Jervis Bay, Pretty Beach/Ettalong, the Cobourg Penninsula, and the Wyndam). I have to say, the beaches there were the most beautiful that I have seen. I suspect that the fishing is equally good. 

One of my long term goals is to take a year off, travel to Perth, and drive from there to Brisbane; hopefully fishing along the way. 

A beautiful place. I can't wait to return.

Tom


----------



## australian fishe

yes there are some lovely beaches, as you know
photos doesn't do them justice

hope you can do your years travel plan


----------



## australian fishe

one thing tom ..if you do the trip in reverse
if you start at darwin,wich is north. you can buy a baigo or trailer home a lot cheeper
do your trip
and when you get down south,sell it for a profit
because the demand is higher...most people start south and head north
cheers jack


----------



## 90gram

Jam, apart from being a psychofantic wanker and nearly illiterate, as well as rude and ignorant, in what other ways are you a completely pathetic loser?

Ripping off a reel - what a wanker - if you don't like it fine, but I have throws over 220 yards with them - like to see you try that.

Ripping off Sandgroper - the guys has an opinion, ignores BB's rudesness, and you, sarcastic illiterate moron that you are, act like a wanker again.

What's your claim to fame arsehole? Or do you make a living from sucking up to people who are actually talented, hoping some of their reputation will attach itself to you.

Be nice - or fuck off - all the same really.


----------



## kinnakeettom

I envy you aussies with your beautiful beaches.
Here on Hatteras every inch of sand, and history is in the process of being bulldozed, into lots for 5-8 bedroom mini motel houses, that produce dollars for their out of state owners.
The fishing is getting worse with each passing year, due to the fact of overcrowded beaches, and way too many wannabees that are expert anglers when they drive onto the island, that only fish a small area called the point which, by the way is a no brainer. 
I have several reels from your country that are indeed unique, the alvey and the sea-martin.
The sea-martin has a unique line lay that has never been dublicated by any US reels.
The internet has its spin doctors, willing to sell you the moon, that I am cautious of, but one thing for sure is I don't knock anything until I have tried it.
Visited your country every year from 1968 to 1971 R & R. Still have a good friend that lives in Sydney and never came back. A beautiful place, protect it and do not let what is happening here happen there.


----------



## HighCap56

With the size of the Alvey shown in the links, I can see that it's 1:1 would be the equivalent of about 3:1 on some reels.

Those things are HUGE.

Also... this Brit-Aussie bashing thing that is going on here is really getting old. 

Pick on the Americans for a while.


----------



## australian fishe

*brit/aussie bashing*

please take this as a joke  

yes ..listen to highcap
why pick on us...we are the only ones left in the world....
who will talk to you....  

if you upset us too much....
we wont talk to you either...  

then where will you be   
when the land of oz wont talk to you  
cheers jack 
forgive him 90gram..he knows not what he does


----------



## rattler

*australian fishe*

thanks for the reply...i think i would have to see it...i have seen the reels and not understood the logic behind it... your reply made sense...thanks again...as for the world not talking to us...yes they do, only some just say "BAD" words


----------



## australian fishe

rattler
the easyest way is to think of them is they...

casts like a spinning reel
retreves like a big conventional two speed reel

that you can bury in the sand -take it out 
shake it up and down in the water a few times
and go fishing

What do I think is the best reel type

In the hands of an expert
Distance casting……….conventional
………………….......………spinning
…………………….......……side cast

in the hands of joe blogs spinning
………………………............….side cast
………………………….............conventional

with expert and joe blogs
accuracy………………conventional
………………………..spinning
………………………..side cast

power/torque on retrieve……..side cast
………………………………..conventional
………………………………..spinning

reliability ……………………..side cast
………………………………..conventional
………………………………..spinning

in aust.
most popular/ most units sold………..spinning
……………………………………….conventional
………………………………………..side cast 

best surf reel for joe blogs…side cast
………………………………………..spinning
………………………………………..conventional


cheers


----------



## Furball

AF - Thank you for the advice on how to do the Brisbane to Perth route. I still can't get over how beautiful Australia is. 

With the same land mass as the lower 48 States (U.S.) and with only 20 million people, I think Australia's beaches will remain beautiful long after those in in the U.S. get developed and trashed. 

Tom


----------



## HighCap56

My mistake ... though Jam was a Brit... Should have had on my Old Man Spectacles!

Oh well... Still tired of the back and forth BS and bashing.

I have always enjoyed the use of the word "Wanker"...

Makes me laugh every time I hear it.


----------



## 90gram

*alveys*

For highcaps' amusement: wanker,wanker, wanker, wanker, wanker - I guess it is fairly funny, and yet if you called someone a masturbator you'd be on a completely different sort of webiste.

For Australian fishe - I love your recommendation on reels - spot on really.

From my perspective, Australian vs English bashing is indeed old hat - Australian vs American bashing is much more fun. 

You know they say that no matter how much an ozzie and a pom hate each other, if you put them in a room together with an american they will suddenly realise they have something in common - he he he.

I don't love alveys, only own 2, I'm not sponsored by alvey and if someone hates them then that is their perogative - but I really think people ought to try them in the specific application they are excellent for before shooting off their mouths.

For example, Americans like Denny's hamburgers - I've never tried one, and am very partial to my local Hamburger shop - but I'm not going to rip off Denny's, for if my gut was huge and my mouth could swallow a baseball whole I'd probably like them as well! LOL.

Scott...


----------



## HighCap56

90gram said:


> and yet if you called someone a masturbator you'd be on a completely different sort of webiste.


Nah... thats a guy that's really good at baiting hooks... perfectly acceptable here!  



> mple, Americans like Denny's hamburgers - I've never tried one,


I would rather eat a turd......


----------



## JAM

My bad I just re-read the thread and the sand molester thing was supposed to be [email protected] 90 gram you my friend started the bs.. But let me correct it.. Jam, I used to spread you on bread when I was a kid.


Don't make claims on the Internet just prove myself daily and fish daily. All tools have there place glad you are where you are . 

The origin of this post was about distance I am guessing that JAA is not in Aussie land and does not need to winch fish up a cliff. He was asking about distance. Oh thats right this is a distance board about distance in Americia no less. Here we joke and I type how I speak Keep you metric speakin pie whole shut, kind of Ironic an Aussie tellin and Americian how to speak Proper English, didn't they bannish you'all way back Decendents of convicts I think aye mate... JAM


----------



## johnnyleo11

JAM,

Tells us more about Aussie history... I'd hate such wealth to go to waste. Please tell me more.


----------



## australian fishe

*jam*

what you call jelly over there we call jam
he was making a joke
it has gotten out of hand from both of you
and poor sandgroper was in the middle
a couple of personal messages should fix it
cheers


----------



## John Softly

I haven't posted on this board for ages but I couldn't let this one go by without putting my 2 cents in (more like $2) and perhaps bring a little sanity back to the thread.
Although the side cast reel, today, is purely an Australian phenomenon it was, in fact, invented by a couple of Philadelphians, Thomas Winans and Thomas Whistler and patented in 1875. The earliest British side cast patent was taken out in 1878 by Richard Holding. Malloch, who is erroneously considered the inventor, didn’t patent his reel until 1884. The original Alvey reel, circa 1920 (there were side cast manufacturers in Aus prior to Charles Alvey) used a turntable -the device which turns the reel on it’s axis for casting - invented by Ferguson and although there were other turntables non were as popular as the Ferguson. Alvey had the monopoly until after WWII when, after manufacturing munitions for the duration, they inadvertently let the Ferguson patent drop and, in Brisbane alone, a dozen firms and scores of backyarders made a side cast reel with a Ferguson turntable. 
Fishing reels were not imported into Australia after the war and importation was not re-commenced until the early 1950’s.
The side cast reel is easy to make and all that was needed was a lathe – cedar was abundant – and some metal work prowess.
According to the late Jack Alvey there were more reels made in the Queensland Railway Workshops, where all the necessary equipment for side cast manufacture was readily available, than the total output of the Alvey factory during the early to mid 50’s.
The twisting of line is inherent in the side cast design and the further you cast the more the line twists. A Capstan side cast reel was produced in the early ‘60’s which utilised a clip in which to retain the line. A after half a dozen casts in the conventional manner the line was put in the clip and on the retrieve the handle was wound backwards. After 6 more casts the line was unclipped and the handle wound forward for the next 6 retrieves etc. etc…… Line twist was cancelled out! Too complicated and didn’t catch on. 
Those who are pro side cast, in every instance, come out with the old chestnut that it can be dropped in the sand and washed off in the surf. As far as I am aware Aussies have no worse hand/eye co-ordination that the rest of the world’s fishing population but whoops – I’ve dropped it again!
The lack of maintenance required is, in itself, a problem. When an angler progress to a threadline or multiplier he returns from a fishing trip and throws the reel in the corner of the garage – exactly the same as he did with his side cast – next trip the reel is retrieved from the corner and it is seized up. Get the Alvey out again!
Apart from the weight the big problem is line twist and all the swivels, large or small (swivels – even Sampo’s do not work in sand) the placing of the line in hot water before spooling – the placing of the line in the fridge before spooling will not help. Side cast reels equal massive line twist and whilst that may not effect the tournament caster it is a pain for the distance fisherman.
I live and fish in South East Queensland (five minutes from the Alvey factory) and here 75% of surfcasters use a side cast, 24% use a threadline and 1% use a multiplier. Alvey is an Australian icon and Bruce and Glen Alvey (Jack’s sons) continue to come up with new engineering innovations to ensure continued sales of their product.
I have found that when it comes to fishing reel discussions in this part of the world the ‘Alvey’ is sacrosanct and to say that it is a useless reel is akin to saying that Australians are a race of sporting no hopers. Do not knock the side cast – after all it was invented by the Yanks.
Sorry about the history lesson and the length of this post.
Cheers
John


----------



## 90gram

*convicts ha ha ha*

JAM (or is it peanut butter, or vegemite, or perhaps marmalade? whatever) - it really is fascinating that you choose to point out our convict descendency - England used to send convicts to America as well - in fact, Australia only became a viable option when the supply of convicts stopped going to America.

Interestingly enough, whilst Australia's population was based on convicts who had done the wrong thing - and who had been given some sort of redemptive second chance - American population base was created by people stealing whole families from the Caribbean and making them work as slaves.

Now, JAMMY BOY, I think you might want to headbut the wall a few times, because your little jibe (you are really so jive, ha ha ha) has kind of backfired - I love a lot of things America does - but picking on our heritage when yours is similarly checkered is pretty dumb.

This is a distance casting board - but if you are going to call yourself a conservative (as in spreading on bread, not your shitty president) then you are way out of your depth.


----------



## creek

Don't you just love long distance tuff guys. I agree with the post above, this thread has streched its self to the point it should be broken.


----------



## surf rat

*Them is fighting words 90 gram*

That must be the weight of your brain.Don't go talking trash about George.I'm all about respecting each other, but don't go calling our president a piece of crap.That is not the easiest job in the world. Just remember that if it were not for guys like him you would be speaking Japanese....


----------



## australian fishe

australian fishe said:


> what you call jelly over there we call jam
> he was making a joke
> it has gotten out of hand from both of you
> and poor sandgroper was in the middle
> a couple of personal messages should fix it
> cheers


THIS PISSING COMPETITION IS STUPID
IT'S ONLY GOING TO END IN TEARS
WHO WILL OFFER HIS HAND IN FRIENDSHIP

cheers jack


----------



## Larry

90gram, I do not mind reading your opinion in regards to what-ever you have to say; even if it has to do with our President; but your foul language is not to be used on this board and I for one do not appreciate it, especially being used against our president. I also do not support this board, to read this kind of crap. pelican man.


----------



## sand flea

I love any conversation that chips away at established ideas and makes us think differently about the way we fish, but this whole thing has gone down the toilet.

This thread is closed.


----------

